# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Ekzekutimi i nje .exe tjeter ne nje program ne VB6.0

## GinoTheGodFather

Pershendetje. Desha te me jepshit disa ide persa i perket problemit tim. Dua qe nga nje program i krijuar ne Visual Basic, nje butoni (psh. command1) ti bashkangjis nje kod i cili te ekzekutoje nje .exe tjeter brenda kompjuterit (psh. C:\ProgramFiles\X\x.exe) dhe ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme eshte qe se cila .exe do te ekzekutohet, duhet te zgjidhet me ane te nje dritare me browse dhe pasi te jete konfiguruar se cila te jete kjo .exe, dua qe te ruhet ne regjister, dmth vetem nje here te konfigurohet se cila .exe do te ekzekutohet nga Command1 me ane te kesaj dritarje me browse. Shpresoj te jem treguar i qarte sidhe pres sygjerimet tuaja. Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## lonely_lion

me poshte ke pergjigjen qe kerkon !

----------


## lonely_lion

> Pershendetje. Desha te me jepshit disa ide persa i perket problemit tim. Dua qe nga nje program i krijuar ne Visual Basic, nje butoni (psh. command1) ti bashkangjis nje kod i cili te ekzekutoje nje .exe tjeter brenda kompjuterit (psh. C:\ProgramFiles\X\x.exe) dhe ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme eshte qe se cila .exe do te ekzekutohet, duhet te zgjidhet me ane te nje dritare me browse dhe pasi te jete konfiguruar se cila te jete kjo .exe, dua qe te ruhet ne regjister, dmth vetem nje here te konfigurohet se cila .exe do te ekzekutohet nga Command1 me ane te kesaj dritarje me browse. Shpresoj te jem treguar i qarte sidhe pres sygjerimet tuaja. Gjithe te mirat.


kam pergatitur dicka fare te thjeshte,sa per te pasur nje fare ideje.s'kisha shume kohe dje te merresha me te,por aq pak kohe sa gjeta ..... ( aq me teper qe une nuk programoj ne vb sepse nuk eshte gjuha ime e programimit e preferuar !)
une jam delphi lover !





```
http://www.badongo.com/file/1162211
```


ketu ke filen exe dhe kodin ne vb !

eshte ndertuar ne vb5 ! shikoje dhe pershtatjen per ate qe do te besh, beje vete !

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Ej lonely_lion, shume faleminderit nga ana jote. Kishe bere nje pune goxha te mire. Problemi qendron se ti nuk kishe arritur te kuptoje ne thelb ate cfare deshiroja une. Une kerkoj qe pasi heren e pare ta kem regjistruar ne regjistrer .exe qe nje buton do te ekzekutoje, heren e dyte qe do te hap programin mos kete me nevoje qe te besh browse dhe kesoj gjerash, sepse eshte e ruajtur ne regjister se cin .exe do te ekzekutoje ai buton. Po mundohem te sjell ne mendje programin Kaiowas ku te gjithe ikonat qe do te ekzekutohen, konfigurohen njehere dhe pastaj nuk ka nevoje qe ti besh browse sa here hapet pc, por ato jane te ruajtura vete. Megjithate te falenderoj shume. Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## lonely_lion

> Ej lonely_lion, shume faleminderit nga ana jote. Kishe bere nje pune goxha te mire. Problemi qendron se ti nuk kishe arritur te kuptoje ne thelb ate cfare deshiroja une. Une kerkoj qe pasi heren e pare ta kem regjistruar ne regjistrer .exe qe nje buton do te ekzekutoje, heren e dyte qe do te hap programin mos kete me nevoje qe te besh browse dhe kesoj gjerash, sepse eshte e ruajtur ne regjister se cin .exe do te ekzekutoje ai buton. Po mundohem te sjell ne mendje programin Kaiowas ku te gjithe ikonat qe do te ekzekutohen, konfigurohen njehere dhe pastaj nuk ka nevoje qe ti besh browse sa here hapet pc, por ato jane te ruajtura vete. Megjithate te falenderoj shume. Gjithe te mirat.



e nisa ta beja vete .. bile me shume se aq ! por sme doli koha dje dhe sinqerisht nuk kam kohe te merrem me me te sot.... aq me teper kur me duhet te bej nje gje tjeter shume here me te veshtire se aq !!!! 

keshtu qe referoju pikes 6 te ndihmes ! 

thjesht do vesh nje kusht llogjik ne momentin e form1.load ose form1.activate

pra 

  if key ne rregjister egziston 
   atehere lexoje kete key dhe egzekuto filen exe
    ne qoftese ky key nuk egziston hap dritaren e zgjedhjes se files exe

une kete progran e punova ne vb5 ,se me mungonte MSDN ( CD2 ) e vb6 !

keshtu qe hapa helpin dhe gjej funksionet e gateshme te shkrimit ne rregjister te windows dhe te leximit te rregjistrit ! me siguri do te duhet te nderrosh dhe vendin ku duhet te shkruash ... dhe pikerisht ne ..... RUN ONCE ! ok ?

pra ???? tani hyri punes !!!

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

OK. Edhe nje here shume faleminderit nga ana jote.

----------

